
Choose wars based on strengths & battled based on weaknesses - robfitz
http://blog.thestartuptoolkit.com/blog/2011/11/choose-wars-based-on-strengths-battles-based-on-weaknesses/
======
markazevedo
It's slightly unclear whether the OP is talking about risk assessment and
reducing unknown unknowns, or simply advocating becoming more well-rounded in
your problem domain.

Also, I would argue there's much more to consider before offhandedly
determining anything you don't know "is the riskiest part of your business".
The real answer probably lies in the question: Can I hire somebody to do this,
or is it important enough to distract us from other goals? If yes then do it,
otherwise reconsider when resources free up.

------
mdda
"Choose wars based on strengths & battles based on weaknesses" - the title of
the post makes more sense if you just Copy and Paste it... ('battled' in
current title)

